# SSH für vorhandenen User?



## YU-Koda (7. Juni 2004)

Ich nutze Debian. Mich würde interessieren, ob man einen bereits vorhandenen User (vorher mit pd admin angelegt) shell rechte geben kann? Ich brauch den User für mich selber, weil ich eine Software nicht als root starten möchten.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (7. Juni 2004)

Ich kann mir nicht richtig vorstellen wo das Problem liegt. Deshalb als Tipp:


```
man usermod
```


----------

